
A cryptocurrency without a blockchain (Tangle) [pdf] - sukeesh
http://iotatoken.com/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf
======
posix_compliant
I find myself confused about the tangle's tip selection algorithm. It seems
that a new transaction must choose non-tip sites to confirm, otherwise the
overall number of tips would decrease (since only one new tip is created while
two become verified). The tip selection algorithm only seems to mention
selecting "edge" sites.

------
stevedekorte
[https://medium.com/@lyaffe/scaling-a-blockchain-vs-
scaling-a...](https://medium.com/@lyaffe/scaling-a-blockchain-vs-scaling-a-
tangle-8b7182eda980)

------
kybernetikos
I would very much like to hear a detailed analysis of this idea because it
seems too good to be true.

~~~
DrJid
Other than the white paper, this could be an interesting video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpNvfct2jlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpNvfct2jlg)

